# Pictures of the beach



## patrickv (May 3, 2009)

Just wanna share some pictures I took today on the beach !!













































































cheers


----------



## Euklid (May 3, 2009)

Location?


----------



## TFT (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics Patrick, lucky man



Marcin said:


> Location?



Patrick lives in the Seychelles, the envy of us all


----------



## laznz1 (May 3, 2009)

wow man nice pictures! great location!


----------



## patrickv (May 3, 2009)

Marcin said:


> Location?


said !! 



TFT said:


> Nice pics Patrick, lucky man
> Patrick lives in the Seychelles, the envy of us all



Thanks, also changed my location finally on my avatar lol


----------



## Kornowski (May 3, 2009)

Don't be silly! We all know he lives in Crysis.


----------



## WeatherMan (May 3, 2009)

Reminds me of lost


----------



## tlarkin (May 3, 2009)

Where are all the beach babes?


----------



## WeatherMan (May 3, 2009)




----------



## salman (May 3, 2009)

wow that place looks amazing- wouldn't mind living there 

Beach seems quiet- is it always like that? or does it fill up with masses of tourists?


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 3, 2009)

Sweet  Great pictures man! That looks almost exactly like the beach in front of my house in hawaii. Have you ever checked out those reefs way out there patrickv?


----------



## Shane (May 3, 2009)

WOW...thats it im moving in with Patrick,im going to eat his food,use his pc and generaly take over his life ....Everyday i want to lie on the beach and just relax 

Looks real nice though patrick!


----------



## patrickv (May 4, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Where are all the beach babes?


no babes bro, it was only like 8.15am, all the babes probably in church 


Bootup05 said:


>


hahaha yeah true


salman said:


> Beach seems quiet- is it always like that? or does it fill up with masses of tourists?


it's always filled up especially sunday afternoon



Motoxrdude said:


> Have you ever checked out those reefs way out there patrickv?


Nah not yet, neat idea. will put that on my to-do list


----------



## tlarkin (May 4, 2009)

patrickv said:


> no babes bro, it was only like 8.15am, all the babes probably in church




Hmm, church babes huh?  Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing....


----------



## speedyink (May 4, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Hmm, church babes huh?  Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing....



It's a bad thing


----------



## tlarkin (May 4, 2009)

speedyink said:


> It's a bad thing



Have you actually hung out with any Catholic school girls?  I dated one, and its not what you think.


----------



## speedyink (May 4, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Have you actually hung out with any Catholic school girls?  I dated one, and its not what you think.



I'm well aware there's nothing wrong with catholic school girls, I was just joking.


----------



## tlarkin (May 4, 2009)

speedyink said:


> I'm well aware there's nothing wrong with catholic school girls, I was just joking.



Oh you better be joking <shakes fist!> !


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 4, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Have you actually hung out with any Catholic school girls?  I dated one, and its not what you think.



Haha, I have heard stories about catholic girls....


----------



## speedyink (May 4, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Oh you better be joking <shakes fist!> !


----------



## patrickv (May 11, 2009)

3 more pics, taken just now


----------



## neversay5 (May 11, 2009)

It looks so beauty where is it ? next vocation i will go there


----------



## funkysnair (May 11, 2009)

ive already looked into it, its more of a luxury island (expensive) but i would rather go to the seychelles than any other over run with tourist islands..

the place looks so blissfull!

not a karaoke bar in sight


----------



## patrickv (May 11, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> not a karaoke bar in sight



you're into karaoke ? nah there's none of these here, just normal discotheques and bar


----------



## Dapip (May 12, 2009)

really like the 2nd pic nice one my friend...


----------



## patrickv (May 12, 2009)

by the way, check this link on my blog

http://patrickvalmont.com/?p=188

might interest some of you guys

cheers


----------



## tlarkin (May 12, 2009)

I still don't see any beach babes


----------



## funkysnair (May 12, 2009)

patrickv said:


> you're into karaoke ? nah there's none of these here, just normal discotheques and bar



no way, i hate kareoke's with a passion


----------

